# Bienen vom Teichufer vertreiben!!!



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Haben uns vor zwei Jahren den Traum vom eigenen Schwimmbiotop verwirklicht. Nur seit vorigem Frühling haben wir von einem naheliegenden Imker massenhaft Bienen zu Besuch die am Rand ihren Wasserbedarf decken. Wenn es sich vereinzelt um Bienen handelt - kein Problem, aber das ist schon eine Massenansammlung. Dort befinden sich hunderte von Bienen. Der Kontakt zum Imker hat keinen Erfolg gehabt. Ihm ist es scheinbar sch.... egal, ob wir uns von seinen Bienen stark beeinträchtigt fühlen oder nicht. Barfußgehen geht überhaupt nicht mehr, ins Wasser kann man nur mehr mit äußerster Vorsicht und eine unserer Katzen hat auch noch eine Bienenalergie (für sie habe ich sogar die Notfallsspritze zu Hause).
Leider kann ich übers Internet nichts herausfinden, ob es irgend etwas gibt, damit ich die Bienen vertreiben kann.
Vielleicht hat von euch einer eine Idee, wie ich dieses rießengroße Problem halbwegs in den Griff bekommen kann.
Danke donsummer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr hat jemand die gleiche Frage gestellt, allerdings weiß ich den Link nicht mehr. Hast du schon per "Suche" nachgeforscht?

edit: hab gerade gesehen, daß das ja auch du gewesen bist. Sorry.
Kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, wenn der Imker nicht kooperieren will.
Gibt es viel. einen Imkerverein in eurer Gegend, den du kontaktieren kannst?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2006)

Hallo, was soll der Imker denn machen ?? Ein Schild für seine Bienen aufstellen, oder sie ausschimpfen ? Ich würde eher etwas abseits vom Schwimmteich ein flaches Biotop anlegen und dort etwasZucker oder Marmelade zugeben, um die Bienen anzulocken.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2006)

Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eher etwas abseits vom Schwimmteich ein flaches Biotop anlegen und dort etwasZucker oder Marmelade zugeben, um die Bienen anzulocken.
> Gruß, Eugen



Genau sowas würde ich jetzt unter einer Kooperation des Imkers verstehen. Es kann ja nicht die Aufgabe von "donsummer" sein eine Ablenkung bzw. eine alternative Wasserversorgung für die Bienen zu errichten und der Imker legt sich bequem zurück. Ich denke, dass dieser schon eine Verantwortungspflicht für die Haltung seiner Tiere hat.

Ich kann den Ärger schon verstehen. Meine Tochter ist letztes Jahr in die Lippe gestochen worden. Das wurde so dick, dass wir uns da schon echt Sorgen gemacht haben und vorsichtshalber in Krankenhaus gefahren sind. Diese sagten uns, dass wir nicht die Einzigen an diesem Tag mit Bienenstichen waren.

Und das war nur EINE Biene. Bei HUNDERTEN würde ich mich in meiner Lebensqualität auch stark eingeschränkt fühlen. Das sind ja schließlich keine niedlichen Schoßtiere, oder hübsch anzusehende Fische, die keinem was tun.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

MFG

Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Neuling

Ich habe mit unserem ansässigen Imker gesprochen.
Er rät zu Teebaumöl   

Täglich zwei drei Tropfen an den Rand ins Wasser geben wo die Bienen baden gehen. 
Das sollte ausreichend sein.

Grüße aus Monheim
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Donsummer

Hat es was geholfen  

Grüße aus Monheim
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Frank!

Leider konnte ich die Beiträge erst jetzt lesen, da ich Probleme mit meinem PC hatte.
Habe heute gleich mal Teebaumöl gekauft und es ausprobiert.
Den Gestank mögen die Bienen scheinbar wirklich nicht besonders.
Zwar habe ich es erst am späten Abend ausprobiert, wo nicht mehr so viele Bienen am Teich sind, aber es hat ja schon mal etwas bewirkt.
Werde es Morgen nochmal versuchen und mal sehen wie lange es andauert, bevor sie sich wieder beruhigen und weiter mein Teichufer belagern.
Der einzige Nachteil am Teebaumöl ist, das ich 1/3 der Flasche bereits verbraucht habe, da wir sehr viel Teichufer haben.
Aber wenns hilft, kaufe ich das Öl in Mengen ein  und gebe dem Imker die Rechnung. *gggg*

Danke nochmals für deinen Beitrag!!

LG donsummer


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Donsummer

Hoffentlich klappts, ich drücke die Daumen.

Frank


----------

